# uncle ben topping on my sativa diva + 5 clones



## Tragik92 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just (UNCLE TRAGIK'D) a clone of my friends strain "sativa diva" and left 8 tops instead of 2 or 4



also cut 5 clones off it


----------



## Joeseff! (Mar 13, 2011)

You should try FIMming method instead of topping method. Way higher yeild. Cut the top node after the 3 set of fan leaves, it will grow you, two huge colas.vvvvvv https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/200413-fimming-m-blaze-complete-how.html


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 13, 2011)

Joeseff! said:


> You should try FIMming method instead of topping method. Way higher yeild. Cut the top node after the 3 set of fan leaves, it will grow you, two huge colas.vvvvvv https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/200413-fimming-m-blaze-complete-how.html


ive done fimming before heres my thread of my white widow fimmed, check it out... and 2 colas? more like 5 lol

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/396454-fim-technique-seedsman-seeds-white.html


----------



## brick20 (Mar 13, 2011)

i like fim, but its better to just top and bend, giving u clones at the same time...

but thats just me


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 14, 2011)

brick20 said:


> i like fim, but its better to just top and bend, giving u clones at the same time...
> 
> but thats just me


yeah im liking this better already too, seems a lot more sturdy and the tops will get hugeee


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 14, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> Just uncle Ben'd a clone of my friends strain "sativa diva" and left 8 tops instead of 2 or 4


You didn't "uncle Ben'd" anything of the sort LOL. See the FIRST and last page of my stickie. IOW, you didn't pick your spot correctly - operator error.


----------



## BOOGS (Mar 14, 2011)

^^^^word and who better to say it than Uncle Ben Himself!!! haha I followed your method on my White Domina worked GREAT man got 4 tops just like it said!!! thanks a ton Ben


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 14, 2011)

and i clearly said that i left 8 instead of 2 or 4


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 14, 2011)

It's all just topping. 2nd node, 3rd node, 4th, whatever, it's all topping. Each node you go up, you get two more colas. It's not complicated.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 14, 2011)

Joeseff! said:


> You should try FIMming method instead of topping method. Way higher yeild. Cut the top node after the 3 set of fan leaves, it will grow you, two huge colas.vvvvvv https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/200413-fimming-m-blaze-complete-how.html


Um, no offense but that's not FIM'ng.


----------



## BOOGS (Mar 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> It's all just topping. 2nd node, 3rd node, 4th, whatever, it's all topping. Each node you go up, you get two more colas. It's not complicated.


 This is correct "uncle bens" just showed you how to get 4 intead of 2


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 14, 2011)

BOOGS said:


> This is correct "uncle bens" just showed you how to get 4 intead of 2


Yep, that's what I was trying to say.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

whats uncle bens topping? is it like instant whip or dream topping, do you have it on jelly, now uncle bens rice is better.......nice grow subscribed


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 14, 2011)

BOOGS said:


> ^^^^word and who better to say it than Uncle Ben Himself!!! haha I followed your method on my White Domina worked GREAT man got 4 tops just like it said!!! thanks a ton Ben


As they say in our local gourmet restaurant, "excellent".



Tragik92 said:


> alright then lol i UNCLE TRAGIK'd it
> 
> just because people like ur topping method doesnt give you a reason to be a dick head...
> 
> ...


I did tell you what you did wrong, "dickhead", even took the time to refer you to certain pages. As I said, your photos show you topped at the 3rd node or higher. IOW, you fucked it up in spite of me taking 300 pages to explain what is explained on the first and last page.



del66666 said:


> now uncle bens rice is better.......


Yah sah, it tis.


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> whats uncle bens topping? is it like instant whip or dream topping, do you have it on jelly, now uncle bens rice is better.......nice grow subscribed



hahahha yeah i dont even know forget uncle ben but thanks glad to have u


----------



## mdanforth (Mar 14, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> i could have just said topping... but i gave u a shout out and i never will again
> 
> you think youre the shit but in all reality noone outside of rollitup even knows who you are
> 
> youre full of yourself stop posting on my thread



don't use his name and perhaps he won't post in your thread....


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 14, 2011)

boogs said:


> ^^^^word and who better to say it than uncle ben himself!!! Haha i followed your method on my white domina worked great man got 4 tops just like it said!!! Thanks a ton ben





tragik92 said:


> alright then lol i uncle tragik'd it
> 
> just because people like ur topping method doesnt give you a reason to be a dick head...
> 
> ...





del66666 said:


> whats uncle bens topping? Is it like instant whip or dream topping, do you have it on jelly, now uncle bens rice is better.......nice grow subscribed





tragik92 said:


> what are you? An uncle ben dick rider?
> 
> I dont see your name anywhere in here so why are you posting in my thread?


fail.............


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 14, 2011)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


>


Ruh roh...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 14, 2011)

I was going to say, when did Uncle Ben invent topping? 



Uncle Ben said:


> You didn't "uncle Ben'd" anything of the sort LOL. See the FIRST and last page of my stickie. IOW, you didn't pick your spot correctly - operator error.


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 15, 2011)

he be tryna act like hes aryan or something... lol


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

ROFL... I believe he already has me on ignore and I'm ever so thankful...


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> ROFL... I believe he already has me on ignore and I'm ever so thankful...


lmfao... lucky for youu

i guess im not the only one whos had problems with aunt benny


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't really had any problems other than refuting his defoliation stance. He won't discuss inside vs outside on the debate, he wants to lump all indicas and sativas together, indoors and out, and say removing a fan leaf is bad for the plant... He refuses to consider any explanations, theories, photos, grows, etc.... I suspect I'm on his ignore because he hasn't replied to any of my posts regarding defoliation related topics. If you make a habit out of disagreeing with him, I think you end up on his ignore... I may be wrong.... but I'm willing to bet on it..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 15, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> i could have just said topping... but i gave u a shoutout instead and i never will again


Then why didn't you just say "topping"? My topping method is precise in order to induce precise results. I take great care in delivering correct info. By saying something is what it isn't is how rumors get started, mis-information and half truths take off like wildfire in cannabis forums. My first response was gentle with you not wanting to admit you screwed it up - "*You didn't "uncle Ben'd" anything of the sort LOL. See the FIRST and last page of my stickie. IOW, you didn't pick your spot correctly - operator error. "*

IOW, if you got 8 tops, you didn't follow my very simple instructions. And if I had to bet, you never went back to the first and last page of the thread. This morning I posted another photo to help folks understand the method. Check it out..... https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get-166.html

And while I'm at it, no one knows what in the hell FIM is or means (other than 'Fuck I Missed') or other modes of topping regarding plant responses. FIM is nothing more than a cheap cannabis forum buzzword for a very simple cultural procedure. In the old days of OG, _a place where I was very well known_, The REAL "FIM" procedure was to cut halfway thru a node hoping to induce dormant buds to break and put out about 8 new outputs.



> ...*but in all reality noone outside of rollitup even knows who you are *


Ya think? Speak for yourself, not The Herd.

Try Jorge's bible, I'm in the credits section.... or you can try 15 years of posting humongous threads in 6 or more forums (while you was still messin' in your drawers.) Just because I'm new to you and your gang bangin' friends or some freakshow gimmick is "new" to ya'll doesn't mean it isn't as old as the hills. Arjan of Greenhouse Seeds copied my 4 main cola topping method years ago and created a YouTube video showing the procedure and results. I haven't asked him but I assume he saw it at the old cannabis.com site about 15 years ago, where all the biggies hung out, the "great" breeders and seedbank guys hung out before the cannabis money biz really took off......a site that I modded for a while and like most sites, now defunct. Those original images are posted on page one of my sticky topping thread.

UB


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Mar 15, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Then why didn't you "just say topping"? My topping method is precise in order to induce precise results. I take great care in delivering correct info. By saying something is what it isn't is how rumors get started, mis-information and half truths take off like wildfire in cannabis forums.
> 
> IOW, if you got 8 tops, you didn't follow my very simple instructions. And if I had to bet, you never went back to the first and last page of the thread. This morning I posted another photo to help folks understand the method. Check it out.....
> 
> ...


might have to change your name to uncle dangerfield, no respect I tell ya,lmfao


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> Just (UNCLE TRAGIK'D) a clone of my friends strain "sativa diva" and left 8 tops instead of 2 or 4
> View attachment 1492712View attachment 1492713View attachment 1492714View attachment 1492715View attachment 1492717View attachment 1492719
> 
> 
> ...



um.... that doesn't look like uncle ben style topping, you did it wrong.


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I haven't really had any problems other than refuting his defoliation stance. He won't discuss inside vs outside on the debate, he wants to lump all indicas and sativas together, indoors and out, and say removing a fan leaf is bad for the plant... He refuses to consider any explanations, theories, photos, grows, etc.... I suspect I'm on his ignore because he hasn't replied to any of my posts regarding defoliation related topics. If you make a habit out of disagreeing with him, I think you end up on his ignore... I may be wrong.... but I'm willing to bet on it..


hahahaha so hes one of those then huh


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 15, 2011)

tafbang said:


> um.... that doesn't look like uncle ben style topping, you did it wrong.


i know lol weve gone thru this.. thats why i edited the post and said i "uncle tragik'd) it


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 15, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Then why didn't you just say "topping"? My topping method is precise in order to induce precise results. I take great care in delivering correct info. By saying something is what it isn't is how rumors get started, mis-information and half truths take off like wildfire in cannabis forums. My first response was gentle with you not wanting to admit you screwed it up - "*You didn't "uncle Ben'd" anything of the sort LOL. See the FIRST and last page of my stickie. IOW, you didn't pick your spot correctly - operator error. "*
> 
> IOW, if you got 8 tops, you didn't follow my very simple instructions. And if I had to bet, you never went back to the first and last page of the thread. This morning I posted another photo to help folks understand the method. Check it out..... https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get-166.html
> 
> ...


your 1st post was you coming off as a dickhead making fun of the way i said uncle ben'd... so just save it. im not sure why you think youre better than everyone...

from now on you can just call me great uncle tragik 


and you must not be that known... type uncle ben in google... all you see is rice and stuffing... lmao

then type uncle ben marijuana in google and all u see is ur little rollitup. YOURE FAMOUS ALRIGHT!!!!

and if arjan stole your idea why is he a leader of one of the greatest seed companies in the world and your just a low life nobody who sits home all day and talks shit on rollitup? get real dude


so for you uncle ben that was a "FAIIIILLLLLL"


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> i know lol weve gone thru this.. thats why i edited the post and said i "uncle tragik'd) it


I didn't bother to read, just looked at the thread and saw the pictures and noticed you were incorrect. oh well. good luck have fun


----------



## LVTDY (Mar 15, 2011)

UB can toootally be a dick at times on here, as can nearly everyone (as is proved over and over again...*ahem*) but he's obviously got more experience and know-how on the whole than the rest of us - no question. His most recent post justifying his stance, and answering some questions of his credentials, let's call them, seems to have been overlooked

Just sayin'...

EDIT:
I guess I took too long to write that, since his post has since been acknowledged. Ignore this I guess.


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> your 1st post was you coming off as a dickhead making fun of the way i said uncle ben'd... so just save it. im not sure why you think youre better than everyone...
> 
> from now on you can just call me great uncle tragik
> 
> ...



Uncle Ben knows what he's talking about without a doubt. and he knows a lot more than 95% of this community. He keeps it real and growing is easy... it's basic science. I'm kind of tired of people that do things and swear by things and have no idea what they are talking about. I'm not pointing fingers, I'm just saying. No need in calling him a fail when he has really great grows and provides a lot of knowledge to the game.


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 15, 2011)

tafbang said:


> I didn't bother to read, just looked at the thread and saw the pictures and noticed you were incorrect. oh well. good luck have fun


ehh, its alright man but thank you


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 15, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Uncle Ben knows what he's talking about without a doubt. and he knows a lot more than 95% of this community. He keeps it real and growing is easy... it's basic science. I'm kind of tired of people that do things and swear by things and have no idea what they are talking about. I'm not pointing fingers, I'm just saying. No need in calling him a fail when he has really great grows and provides a lot of knowledge to the game.


im not saying hes a bad grower or anything im sure hes great but his attitude is what fucks him over... 

like women for example... you can meet the sexiest bitch ever (on the outside).. but when you get to know them and all they are is bitchy that drops them from a 10 to a 6... just saying.


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

Uncle ben is at least a 9, but a dime in my book, no homo. I don't see his attitude, I just see some educating. which is always a good thing.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Mar 15, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> im not saying hes a bad grower or anything im sure hes great but his attitude is what fucks him over...
> 
> like women for example... you can meet the sexiest bitch ever (on the outside).. but when you get to know them and all they are is bitchy that drops them from a 10 to a 6... just saying.


 15+ years of getting blamed for newbies who don't comprehend what they read would make me a bit bitchy.Just sayin!!!


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 15, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Uncle ben is at least a 9, but a dime in my book, no homo


then im guessing hes never been an asshole to you lol

but whatever im dropping all this shit and im making a new thread for my plant and itll be called uncle tragik topping

so for anyone who was here for the plant and not for the drama, you can sub to my new thread


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

He actually rejected my friend request and that hurt the emotions a little bit, but he has a lot of the same beliefs as I do because we believe in facts and basic science.


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 15, 2011)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> 15+ years of getting blamed for newbies who don't comprehend what they read would make me a bit bitchy.Just sayin!!!


i know what i read and i clearly said i left 8 tops instead of 2 or 4.. and he jumped all over my shit telling me im wrong. 

but in all realitu my plant wil have 8 beautiful tops instead of 4 so whats so wrong with that? nothing in my book.


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> 15+ years of getting blamed for newbies who don't comprehend what they read would make me a bit bitchy.Just sayin!!!


I wouldn't last 3 post with someone who can't understand something when all the facts are put on the table.


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> i know what i read and i clearly said i left 8 tops instead of 2 or 4.. and he jumped all over my shit telling me im wrong.
> 
> but in all realitu my plant wil have 8 beautiful tops instead of 4 so whats so wrong with that? nothing in my book.


He probably said you were wrong the same reason I did... you didn't uncle ben it  but that argument should be over with.


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 15, 2011)

tafbang said:


> I wouldn't last 3 post with someone who can't understand something when all the facts are put on the table.


i do understand that i left more tops than uncle bens method, so it was my mistake for using his name

hence why i changed it in my post but i cant change the title of the post


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 15, 2011)

and here just to show u guys that i know what his thread said and i actually can follow directions...

heres another one of my diva clones that i did and left 4 tops just like uncle ben said...





so sorrry that i was making an experiment trying to leave 8 tops instead of 4



EVERYONE HAPPY NOW?


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Mar 15, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> and here just to show u guys that i know what his thread said and i actually can follow directions...
> 
> heres another one of my diva clones that i did and left 4 tops just like uncle ben said...
> 
> ...


I'm betting you could have avoided a 6 page thread about this by just saying, sorry for using your name out of text UB. sorry for doubting your experience UB, thanks for all the knowledge you provide UB.


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

I even said the argument should have been over with, no need to bring it up. Forward please. lol...


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> hahah thanks man  i never would have thought so many people would be on my side over uncle ben


no prob, just cant stand fakers............


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 15, 2011)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> 15+ years of getting blamed for newbies who don't comprehend what they read would make me a bit bitchy.Just sayin!!!


That is THE crux of the matter. There are folks that write saying don't know how I can be so patient and then there are those that call me short.

No question about it, this train has done jumped the track LOL.


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

uncle ben said:


> that is the crux of the matter. There are folks that write saying don't know how i can be so patient and then there are those that call me short.
> 
> No question about it, this train has done jumped the track lol.


whoa!!! Calm down you angry persons!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 15, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Uncle Ben knows what he's talking about without a doubt. and he knows a lot more than 95% of this community. He keeps it real and growing is easy... it's basic science. I'm kind of tired of people that do things and swear by things and have no idea what they are talking about. I'm not pointing fingers, I'm just saying. No need in calling him a fail when he has really great grows and provides a lot of knowledge to the game.


Guh, my head hurts.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 15, 2011)

tafbang said:


> he actually rejected my friend request and that hurt the emotions a little bit, but he has a lot of the same beliefs as i do because we believe in facts and basic science.


hahahahahahahahahahahaha

ha

What science would that be taf? The pink soap, or the spores?


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

shouldn't you be reading your virgin comic books and playing star trek


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 15, 2011)

lmfao this whole thread turned into a new episode of the "jersey shore"

fuck it keep it coming i guess i tried to put an end to the drama but its not happening lmao


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

My last say on the matter is this, UB DID NOT develop or come up with topping of plants.... it's been practiced by botanists for centuries.... I'm sure the pruning technique is in one of his 30 year old growing bibles.... while it was nice to do a write up guide on it to share with other's. calling it "Uncle Ben's topping technique" is a bit of a laughable stretch...

tragik, clearly you can't follow simple directions... LOL... did you detect an asshole in that statement like I did?


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> My last say on the matter is this, UB DID NOT develop or come up with topping of plants.... it's been practiced by botanists for centuries.... I'm sure the pruning technique is in one of his 30 year old growing bibles.... while it was nice to do a write up guide on it to share with other's. calling it "Uncle Ben's topping technique" is a bit of a laughable stretch...
> 
> tragik, clearly you can't follow simple directions... LOL... did you detect an asshole in that statement like I did?


and I believe UB has even said that himself, but it is one of the biggest threads here and he is the one who shared it with us and explained 1000+ times how to do it correctly, yet somehow, and don't ask me, but people still mess it up.LOL


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

I can understand that then... lol... It is frustrating to provide a guide with step by step pictures and instructions, only to be asked a thousand times for help... but his taking exception to the use of Uncle Ben'd it was a little ridiculous in my opinion...



VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> and I believe UB has even said that himself, but it is one of the biggest threads here and he is the one who shared it with us and explained 1000+ times how to do it correctly, yet somehow, and don't ask me, but people still mess it up.LOL


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

Uncle Ben explained it to perfection and showed how to do it all the way down to the point. That's why he gets a lot of rep for it. obviously he didn't invent topping


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, the name of the thread was my first clue..... Uncle Ben's Topping Technique..... 



tafbang said:


> Uncle Ben explained it to perfection and showed how to do it all the way down to the point. That's why he gets a lot of rep for it. obviously he didn't invent topping


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

I've seen hundreds of topping threads and his thread was the best and most informative. He was just helping out, it has brought a lot of love and a lot of people who became upset with him for no reason, trying to put him down because maybe they think he is on a pedestal and are jealous or something. I don't know, that's the only relative science I can put into the thoughts of people who are upset with it.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

so remind me again , whats this thread about.......


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

If you would take off your UB rose colroed glasses for a minute or two and read some of the responses he has given people, and the names he calls them, you might just understand why some others feel the way they do. Until you can do that, please don;t talk to me about his wonderfulness.... thanks.



tafbang said:


> I've seen hundreds of topping threads and his thread was the best and most informative. He was just helping out, it has brought a lot of love and a lot of people who became upset with him for no reason, trying to put him down because maybe they think he is on a pedestal and are jealous or something. I don't know, that's the only relative science I can put into the thoughts of people who are upset with it.


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

did you notice how stupid those people were? if you want to talk about glasses, maybe your tard glasses are on.... lets start picking on each other personally since this can't be handled with proper conversation.

You're fat


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

And this conversation is over because you can't have an adult one...



tafbang said:


> did you notice how stupid those people were? if you want to talk about glasses, maybe your tard glasses are on.... lets start picking on each other personally since this can't be handled with proper conversation.
> 
> You're fat


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

I stooped down to your level and now I'm the immature one ~_~ that's funny. Grow up


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

you 2 really lol


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

And another insult...... you are just a nice all around person aren't you? If you keep stooping any lower you are going to have dog shit on your head....



tafbang said:


> I stooped down to your level and now I'm the immature one ~_~ that's funny. Grow up


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

I have came to a confirmed conclusion that you are crazy. have fun


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> And another insult...... you are just a nice all around person aren't you? If you keep stooping any lower you are going to have dog shit on your head....


He's a real winner. Calling people ugly names, and an inability to actually _learn_ from those who do things, are his forte.


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 15, 2011)

lmao this is hilarious


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> lmao this is hilarious


ive seen this sort of nonsense go on and on , tis funny though, bloody humans


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 15, 2011)

I just cut one, and you can too!

Uncle Ben


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> alright then lol i UNCLE TRAGIK'd it
> 
> just because people like ur topping method doesnt give you a reason to be a dick head...
> 
> ...


Because thats how Benny Boy rolls around here unfortunatly....... He thinks he is great and the rest of us are all sheep and lucky to be in his presence.


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tragik92 said:


> thats right uncle ben.. all u got to say is fail... youre probably like 40 years old using a term that high school kids say... you are a joke hahahahaha


 More like 70 or 80 actually =)


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 16, 2011)

Another UB gang bang at the ol cannabis school yard. ......yawn.....

Kids usually don't like 1. limits, 2. reality, 3. an education


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Mar 16, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Another UB gang bang at the ol cannabis school yard. ......yawn.....
> 
> Kids usually don't like 1. limits, 2. reality, 3. an education


 as much as this dlivly guy follows you around, I think he really has a crush on you. A little mancrush,lol
kinda like the big ugly girl who picks on you cause she really likes you.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Another UB gang bang at the ol cannabis school yard. ......yawn.....
> 
> Kids usually don't like 1. limits, 2. reality, 3. an education


does it bring back your school days then? werent you liked back then either?..............


----------



## little lady (Mar 16, 2011)

Tragik92, I'm wondering what you're plants look like.(not trying to be bitchy.) And even if you messed up you ended up with a bunch of clones. You don't have grow any way but you're own, as long as you're happy with the results. Just because I top at the second node doesn't mean you have to. All of you are acting like high school girls.


----------



## Tragik92 (Mar 16, 2011)

little lady said:


> Tragik92, I'm wondering what you're plants look like.(not trying to be bitchy.) And even if you messed up you ended up with a bunch of clones. You don't have grow any way but you're own, as long as you're happy with the results. Just because I top at the second node doesn't mean you have to. All of you are acting like high school girls.



thanks, im gonna post a new thread soon i just supercropped and im waiting for them to come back so in a couple days check my new threads


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heres an idea for you Ben, try treating people with an ounce of respect and be civil. A LOT more people, myself included, would listen to you. You are way too abrasive for a forum like this. You just seem to be looking for a fight around every corner and want to jump on the chance to belittle someone. If you treated people like that in the real world you would not have a single friend and would probably get into a lot of scuffles outside of home. I never got on your case before until you would come in and literally trash talk me and other members because you didnt like the way we grew. Just not cool and not needed to get your point across. If you are too lazy to go through that trouble of explaining yourself dont bother to post in threads then. If you want to actually make a difference in here try the appraoch above. You are losing atleast half your target audience by your behavior.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2011)

when you ALL get banned, don't come back crying about me. 


closed


----------

